# ERICA CAMPBELL vs JELENA JENSEN (LSFW)



## Witchblade (Feb 10, 2007)

Inspired by Mino's 'Chick vs Babe' threads, I present to you...

*ERICA CAMPBELL* vs *JELENA JENSEN*

Erica Campbell






Jelena Jensen


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 10, 2007)

Need more info.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 10, 2007)

As you wish.

Erica





Jelena
Warning: Second movie on this link NSFW
http://www.badmutsen.nl/archives/2006/06/jelena_jensen.php


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2007)

these are my favorite threads.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 10, 2007)

3-0 for Jelena, so Erica gets an update.

Erica


----------



## mike456 (Feb 10, 2007)

Jelena hands down


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 10, 2007)

This is a complete blow out Erica can't even get a pity vote.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll vote for her.


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2007)

I voted for Erica.


----------



## goob (Feb 11, 2007)

Erica - no contest. Er... nice eyes....


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2007)

Why so many votes for Jelena? Her face looks so fake and plastic.

Erica looks more like a natural beauty, plus she has nice nipples.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Jelena Jensen-she was my vote. Might just be the photo, but I think she is hotter.


----------



## mrmark (Feb 11, 2007)

it was a tough choice but Jelena for me has the edge, barely though.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> Why so many votes for Jelena? Her face looks so fake and plastic.
> 
> Erica looks more like a natural beauty, plus she has nice nipples.



I Agree fufu


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 11, 2007)

fufu is right


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Feb 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> Why so many votes for Jelena? Her face looks so fake and plastic.
> 
> Erica looks more like a natural beauty, plus she has nice nipples.


----------



## americanwit (Feb 12, 2007)

Erica, the eye's do it for me.


----------



## goob (Feb 12, 2007)

americanwit said:


> Erica, the eye's do it for me.



Erica has eyes?????


----------



## Mudge (Feb 12, 2007)

fufu said:


> Why so many votes for Jelena? Her face looks so fake and plastic



All perspective, because Jelena is way hotter to me even though they are both nice.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 13, 2007)

I really dig Erica's creamy thighs I love how cushiony they look I could fall asleep on those legs like a prince in his harem...owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## goob (Feb 13, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I really dig Erica's creamy thighs I love how cushiony they look I could fall asleep on those legs like a prince in his harem...owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



No offence Manic, but the _last_ thing i would be doing when _down there_, is sleeping...


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 13, 2007)

Jelena.  MOre sex appeal


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 13, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Jelena.  MOre sex appeal


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

They're both porn starts damn it! What is this sex appeal you speak of!?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> They're both porn starts damn it! What is this sex appeal you speak of!?



Oh wow I didnt know that.  I know what I am searching for on LimeWire tonight!  Right in time for Valentines too!


----------



## zombul (Feb 13, 2007)

Erica all night long.


----------



## goob (Feb 13, 2007)

zombul said:


> Erica all night long.


----------



## goob (Feb 13, 2007)

More Erica

NSFW


----------



## maniclion (Feb 13, 2007)

goob said:


> No offence Manic, but the _last_ thing i would be doing when _down there_, is sleeping...


Not sure if you're aware but I am a lion, if I were to add another woman to my pride she'd be staying for the entire time....of course my present gf and I would need a bigger bed....and I do sleep on my gf's legs sometimes it's just a nice warm, soft place to lie while she runs her fingers through the mane...


----------

